# sich arrangieren



## estheryape

*Hallo!*
Ich bin mir nicht sicher auf diesen Sätze. Besonders hab ich Probleme mit dem letzten Teil. Ich bringe den ganze Absatz als Kontext vor, damit ihr besser vesteht:
Leicht paralysiert von diesem Ereignis versuchte ich mich vorsichtiger in England zu bewegen. Als sich ein paar Tage später, eine ältere, englische Dame auf die Parkbank neben mich setzte und mir erzählte, dass sie gerade am Grab ihres Bruders war, der über Deutschland abgeschossen wurde, beantwortete ich meine Herkunft ein paar Minuten später mit Österreich (das ist nicht einmal gelogen, weil ich sogar ein halber bin). Für uns mag das zwar dasselbe sein, für die meisten Menschen da draußen ist es aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Und hätte ich mit Deutschland geantwortet, hätte ich die ältere Dame wohl nie kennengelernt, geschweige denn, sie hätte mich zum Tee eingeladen. *Schade eigentlich, aber* *ich habe mich damit arrangiert.*
Mein Versuch: 
Y si hubiera respondido Alemania, nunca habría conocido a la anciana, ni mucho menos me habría invitado a tomar el té. *En realidad una pena, pero ya cuento con ello/ pero ya hemos quedado/pero ya nos hemos puesto de acuerdo*.
Habe ich richtig verstanden? Worauf bezieht sich damit? Auf die Dame, auf die Lage? 
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## zullym

_Damit_ quiere decir *con ello, en ello, en eso, *quedamos* en eso. *Muy buena tu traducción, y te escribo en español, porque en alemán me llevaría un año.


----------



## aguachirli

Hola, 

en este caso el "damit" se refiere al hecho de que ella nunca lo habría invitado si hubiese sabido que él es alemán. Así que "sich mit etwas arrangieren" lo traduciría con "aceptar" o con "conformarse" con este hecho.


----------



## estheryape

Gracias a los dos, 

Entonces, aguachirli, a ver si he entendido bien... Ella le ha invitado y como le parece un poco "coñazo" (perdón por el lenguaje), por eso dice "que lo ha aceptado"?  Cómo diciendo ya me he hecho a la idea, o más bien queriendo decir simplemente que ya ha quedado con la anciana?   

No sé si me explico...

Was denkt ihr, Muttersprachler/Innen?

Salu2


----------



## estheryape

Hola de nuevo.

Aguachirli, he vuelto a leer tu explicación y me parece que ya lo veo claro. 

Se refiere a que ha aceptado el hecho de que no lo hubiera invitado por ser alemán. Si le ha invitado o no, no es relevante, me equivoco?

Madre mía, me había hecho un lío...

Danke!


----------



## aguachirli

Exacto. Es el hecho de que sea alemán porque el hermano de la anciana fue asesinado por alemanes. Probablemente si él hubiese dicho que es alemán en vez de austríaco ella no lo habría invitado jamás. Así que lo que él acepta son los prejuicios en contra de los alemanes por su pasado nazi.


----------



## estheryape

Ahora lo veo clarísimo, pero me había ofuscado con "damit" 

Ba ba!


----------



## Spharadi

Ich habe mich damit arrangiert
Esta frase podría traducirse como: Realmente es una pena, pero  ya me he resignado a ello. 
Mit diesem Satz will der Erzähler sagen, dass er sich daran gewöhnt ist, solche negative Meinungen über Deutsche zu hören und folglich, dass er nicht mehr dagegen protestiert.


----------

